# Question about temp control methods.



## xenuwantsyou (Nov 24, 2006)

As of now I don't have the temperature up to where I want it to be. I was thinking of getting a heat mat but I don't know if that's the best way to heat. I was wondering if there were any ways to heat using a "do it yourself" approach.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2006)

I put my mantids in the same room as my computer which puts out some heat. I also keep a heater on in the room at night.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 25, 2006)

It is always easier to control temperature (or humidity) in a smaller and confined room or even closet. I use heat lamp of 60W in a smaller room at a distance of 4 feet away from the containers. Try to keep your containers away from the wall facing outdoor and allow sunlight through your glass window in the afternoon to create a "green house" effect. Close the window with curtain or blind at night and switch on the night heat light if temp gets too low. I also have a little fridge of my own (yep, my "Boss" doesn't like any insects in her fridge) that helps warming up the place too, and i have my study room next to the wall which have computer CPU running almost 24 hrs a day. But don't neglect humidity as all these heat will dry up the air.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep, this time of year I have to mist often due to the heater running at night.


----------



## padkison (Nov 25, 2006)

I have several heat mats applied to tanks with other stuff in them ( like lizards). Those, along with the lizard heat lamp, bump up the heat in the room. I also open the window blinds to let in sunlight for heat.

The "Boss" drew the line at a room heater. You can get a oil filled electric radiator heater for a small room at Lowes for about $40.


----------



## Jay (Nov 25, 2006)

I keep my mantises in the room that I feel has the most consistent temperature. I plug my heat mat to a control that increases or decreases relative temperature based on how hot I want my aquarium. I then keep all my mantises in that aquarium in deli cups and stack my deli cups of individual mantises on top of other small plastic containers if I want them a little cooler or than the temperature at the bottom of the aquarium. The top of my aquarium is usually about 8 degrees cooler than the bottom.


----------



## Jay (Nov 25, 2006)

Yen Saw- I agree that it is very important to keep the "Boss" happy!

Although my wife tolerates some small things in the refrigerator I try to keep everything marked and out of her way so she doesn't open up a container thinking it is yogurt and find fruit fly medium.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2006)

Yup Jay :wink: if possible, get a small fridge of your own, sharing the fridge is like living next to an erupting volcano!! if you know what i mean  

I have to give up roaches as to please my "Boss". I am using curtain to separate the room, i received a small portion of the room but it works out better for me to control heat.


----------

